
Emergence of complexity in hierarchically organized chiral particles - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/04/08/science.aaz7949
======
cultus
Can anyone with access give some info on the details and/or applications of
this? The idea of self-organizing complexity in general can be very important
in math and from what I hear biology. The vague idea can underlie cellular
repair and such, if the apparent complexity can actually be encoded much
smaller.

------
coldcode
Funny, if I had gotten a PhD in Chemistry back in the 80's I would have worked
for a team that was building the precursors of these sort of materials. It was
a fascinating research area but I did not want to go to school for 7 more
years and punted instead.

------
holler
eli5?

------
erwinh
Gave me some death stranding flashbacks there, gotta complete the chiral
network!

